# One Gen1 stealth competition haldex controller in stock!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,
After filling all back orders, I currently have one Gen1 stealth competition controller left in stock.
The average lead time on these controllers once our stock has been depleted is approximately 8 weeks. If you have been considering this upgrade now would be a great time to take advantage of immediate shipment.
To order, please visit our website at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm 
or call me directly at 604-598-8520 x103


----------

